# Cann Tunnel June 09



## WishIHadAName (Jul 28, 2009)

I wont post another history as this has been posted elsewhere! So on with the pics vistited with myself, dannyboy and another mate back in June!


----------



## justcurious (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice one!!

Some good pics there, I think you are the first to get one of that old iron drainpipe, I like the one of the "hole in the wall" that you climb through just inside the entrance. I`ve been in there 3 times now and it still fascinates me every time


----------



## dannyboy (Jul 28, 2009)

My first explore and thouroughly enjoyable evening, amazing to be in a place with so much history.Now looking forward to many more explores.


----------



## justcurious (Jul 28, 2009)

Me too


----------



## Badoosh (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice pics there dude. It's a cracking tunnel isn't it?


----------



## WishIHadAName (Jul 28, 2009)

Chears guys its a good explore! Hoping to pay a visit to tunnel near tavistock and yelverton tunnels soon! So expect yet more tunnel reports


----------

